# This is what hockey is?!



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Why didn't anyone tell me this was hockey!? Oh man, I gotta start watching more often. Also, love the way the hockey announcer turns into a boxing sportscaster. The way the goalies are dancing with each other is just beautiful, too.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I love hockey. 

I'd hire Lennox Lewis as an enforcer. Nobody'd dare to check my goalie.


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> Why didn't anyone tell me this was hockey!? Oh man, I gotta start watching more often. Also, love the way the hockey announcer turns into a boxing sportscaster. The way the goalies are dancing with each other is just beautiful, too.


Hockey fights are the best. You have to love a sport where fighting only gets you a 5 minute break.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

That's Bossier Shreveport and Corpus Christi from the CHL. I think every game in the CHL averages atleast one fight, any who I like the RiverKings.


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

Composure said:


> That's Bossier Shreveport and Corpus Christi from the CHL. I think every game in the CHL averages atleast one fight, any who I like the RiverKings.


wtf i never heard of those teams... :dunno:
that fight was bad ass tho. :thumbsup:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Woops nevermind, thought you said terms. I failed.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

ShadyNismo said:


> wtf i never heard of those teams... :dunno:
> that fight was bad ass tho. :thumbsup:


Central Hockey League. It doesn't get much attention like the NHL/AHL does though.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Lol @ the referees just standing and watching. They need to get Big John over there for the next game.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

It's not always like this, but you can be sure of 2-3 smaller fights during any given match.


----------



## KnockinUout (Jun 21, 2007)

These players have helmets, Blades, Sticks and a hard sheet of ice. This game was designed for primitive fighting.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I loved how the ice was littered with gloves, helmets, sticks etc. It made me want to go watch Slap Shot.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

I laughed. A LOT.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Couchwarrior said:


> Lol @ the referees just standing and watching. They need to get Big John over there for the next game.


The refs are pretty much powerless during fights. When it's one-on-one they stand back and only interfere after there's been a victor, the fight hits the ice, or the fighters are too tired and there has been a substantial amount of time that has passed. In a case such as this type of brawl, they pretty much can't do a damn thing. It's always hilarious.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> I loved how the ice was littered with gloves, helmets, sticks etc. *It made me want to go watch Slap Shot*.


Great movie!


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Most people don't like hockey fights because they don't always have a definite winner or it's not often guys get knocked out. Personally, I don't care, but for those of you in that boat, have fun with this one:






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9_c4FquJAI


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow KTFO right there. ^


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

All_In_GSP said:


> The refs are pretty much powerless during fights. When it's one-on-one they stand back and only interfere after there's been a victor, the fight hits the ice, or the fighters are too tired and there has been a substantial amount of time that has passed. In a case such as this type of brawl, they pretty much can't do a damn thing. It's always hilarious.


At least in the world championships they try to break up the fights. Maybe they have bigger referees there.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

ha. Hockey. Canada. oh boy.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Brashear finally gets it:


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

^^ That was just last night, right?


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Epic fight from back in the day


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Hockey is my other passion. Always has been. It's a great sport and playing it is 10x better. Thanks for the clip Cornbread. I used to love going to the Hartford Whalers games. Especially when they played the Boston Bruins. There were as many fights in the stands as on the ice. I love hockey.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Negative1 said:


> ^^ That was just last night, right?


Yep. First time I recall Brashear actually getting TKO'd. He sprained his knee ala Cro Cop when he hit. 

Wade Belak has been an impressive fighter as of late. I saw him in person beat up on Riley Cote pretty good last weekend. I'm hoping to see Cote vs Orr next weekend in Philly. As is the norm, I'm expecting Carcillo (a new fan-favorite soon in Philly) to scrap, or at least take a mindless penalty somewhere along the way.

My Pens are on a hot streak as of late, and I'm hoping they can continue this into the playoffs just like last season.

Crosby/Kunitz/Guerin < Crosby/Hossa/Dupuis
Malkin/Sykora/Fedetenko < Malkin/Sykora/Malone

But I'm hoping for a strong result nonetheless. With the way they've been playing, and having two of the game's best centers on separate lines, I don't see any reason the Pens can't come out of the East...


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Thread restored


----------

